
Artist to debut 3D portraits produced from Chelsea Manning's DNA - artur_makly
https://www.fridmangallery.com/a-becoming-resemblance
======
artur_makly
..As Chelsea described the collaboration: “Prisons try very hard to make us
inhuman and unreal by denying our image, and thus our existence, to the rest
of the world. Imagery has become a kind of proof of existence. The use of DNA
in art provides a cutting edge and a very post-modern—almost ‘post-post-
modern’—analysis of thought, identity, and expression. It combines chemistry,
biology, information, and our ideas of beauty and identity.

